# Dr's In Ajijic



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody know a good Orthopedic Dr in the Lake Area?
Also, any luck with Chiropractic?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

An excellent Orthopedist comes to Maskaras Clinic every Friday. When you get here, ask for an appointment with Dr. Gonzales.


----------

